# توجد طريق تظهر للانسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت



## Jansed (14 يناير 2008)

*"توجد طريق تظهر للانسان 
 مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت"
(أم14:12)&(أم16:25)*

*ما هو هذا الطريق؟وكيف أعرف الطريق الصحيح؟
إذا كنت تسأل : ما هو الطريق الصحيح الذي أستطيع أن أسير فيه دون خوف أو خطر و أجد فيه السلام والأمان فيأتيك الجواب من صاحب الطريق( يسوع )الذي قال  أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ، ليس أحد يأتي 
 إلى الآب إلا بي  " يوحنا 6:14 "
ولكن!!؟ في طريق سفرك من مدينة إلى أخرى بالسيارة هناك 
 علامات مرورية على الطريق توّضح لك نوعية الطريق الذى تسلك فيه، وهناك علامات تحذيرية
 لكي تتجنب الأخطار وعلامات أخرى إرشادية. 
وهل تعرف أن حياتنا الشخصية تسير أيضاً في طريق معّين قد اخترناه لأنفسنا وإن هذا الطريق لا بد أن يوصلنا إلى نهاية محددة ؟! وهل تعرف أن في الكتاب المقدس علامات تحذرنا ، ترشدنا و تصحح مسارنا ؟! تعالوا معي نتأمل في هذه الطرق والعلامات
طريق واسع
1-هو طريق يسعك أنت وأشياء كثيرة معك مثل أموالك أو شهواتك أو أفكارك القديمة أو أصدقائك
2- هو طريق الارادة الذاتية الذى يقول عنه سليمان الحكيم:"افرح أيها الشاب فى حداثتك وليسرك قلبك فى أيام شبابك واسلك طرق قلبك وبمرأى عينيك"(جا9:11)فالكل مباح فى هذا الطريق وكل واحد يعمل ما يحسن فى عينيه
3-هو طريق رحب يشتمل على كل أفكار الناس واتجاهتهم 
 الفكرية وعقائدهم المذهبية مثل من ينادون باللاطائفية
  4- هو طريق يوصل بسرعة ويفضلها الكثيرون ولكن ليس بالضرورة ما يفعله الأغلبية هو الطريق الصحيح فالكتاب يقول ( واسع هو الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الهلاك ، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون فيه ) " متى 
13:7*

*طريق متعرج 

  كم من مرات سرنا في طريق ظننا أنها مستقيمة لكن فجأة نكتشف أنها ملتوية وبها منحنيات خطيرة فنقع في مواقف حرجة يصعب التخلص منها بسهولة  الملتوي في طريقين يسقط في إحداهما " أمثال 18:28 "مثل:1- طريق الاتكال على ذواتنا والاعتماد على فهمنا :توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد"(أم5:3)
2-طريق الحرية التى بلا حدود مما يؤدى للاباحية والانغماس فى عبودية الخطية
3-الطرق غير المشروعة فى الحصول على المال أو الكرامة والسلطة والتى تأخذ مصطلحات عصرية مثل الذكاء الاجتماعى والشطارة والفهلوة
4- طرق السعى وراء السعادة وتأمين الحياة بالجرى 
وراء الماديات مما يشغلنا عن حياتنا الروحية
4-طرق السعى وراء الكرامةوالبر الذاتى حتى فى الخدمة وفى الأعمال الخيرية كما ورد فى الانجيل أن لسان حالهم يقول:"يارب اليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين ...فيكون رد الرب لا أعرفكم"
علامة أنتبه : توضع للتحذير من خطر ما والكتاب المقدس ينبه أيضاً كل إنسان  "احذروا الثعالب الصغيرة المفسدة للكروم" لذلك يجب أن نتنبّه أكثر … فكيف ننجو نحن إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره " عبرانيين 1:2،3  "
	قف : فكر في حياتك الأبدية ، قف وقفة صحيحة مع نفسك إلى أين أنت تسير؟  هكذا قال الرب قفوا على الطرق و انظروا الطريق الصالح وسيروا فيه فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم" ارميا 16:6 " .

قبل الشروع في السفر يحدد المسافر المكان الذي يتجه إليه ، ويحمل معه دليلاً يرشده في السير ويهديه الطريق ، وطبعاً يمتلك التذكرة . وأنت أيها القارئ العزيز 
 مسافر أيضاً لكن مسافر إلى أين ؟ .
اعلم أنك تتجه إلى أبدية لا تنتهي فاليوم الآن ، يوم خلاص والوقت الآن مقبول لتقبل فيه المسيح فيرحمك ، تعال إليه الآن قبل أن يأتي الوقت الذي فيه يطلب 
هو نفسك منك حينئذٍ لا ينفع الندم والتحسر* .

*أخيرا
توجد طريق تظهر للإنسان أنها مستقيمة ، وعاقبتها الموت. هل الطريق الذي تسير فيه من هذا النوع ؟ أطلب إلى الله الذي يعرفك ، ويحبك ، ويسمعك وبالـتأكيد سوف يجيبك ، قل له افتح قلبي وذهني من فضلك  وانر لى طريقى لأنه"سراج لرجلى كلامك ونور لسبيلى"*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: توجد طريق تظهر للانسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت*


----------



## Jansed (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: توجد طريق تظهر للانسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت*

*ميرسى ليكى يا مرمر على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*
:ab4:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: توجد طريق تظهر للانسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت*

+++ الأخت المباركة jansen
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك ، ويعوضك عن هذه العلامات المضيئة على طريق الرب.


----------



## Jansed (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: توجد طريق تظهر للانسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا مكرم زكى شنوده 
ربنا يباركك *


----------

